# Can Dart frogs hear different species calls?



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

I've heard that dart frogs can only hear the particular pitch and sound from their own species....so they can more effectively locate their own species in the rainforest cacophany.

But

I have personally heard numerous species start calling immediately after another species called....in my own frog room.

I just don't think it's a coincidence.

Anyone else?


----------



## frogfreak (Mar 4, 2009)

I've never heard that before.

It seems with ours once one gets going they all get going.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Phil

I have also heard or was told the same thing, but on a daily basis when one frog begins to call it can spur on other to start calling as well, so I also began to think it was more than a coincidence.

Sometimes I think it has to do more with the fact they have just been misted but other times they haven't been misted and just start to call.

Interesting question though


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

I have had a group of standard leucs in a terrarium next to one with a calling Anthonyi. The Anthonyi call is similar, but shorter in duration. For some reason, this totally inhibited the leucs from calling. When I moved them recently into another room (with calling leucs), the group has started calling and mating. So pitch and duration seem to be critical, but I'm sure all frogs have good hearing. They just ignore the calls that don't turn them on.

Take care, Richard.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

Woodsman said:


> They just ignore the calls that don't turn them on.
> 
> Take care, Richard.



Don't people do the samething


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

Philsuma said:


> I've heard that dart frogs can only hear the particular pitch and sound from their own species....so they can more effectively locate their own species in the rainforest cacophany.
> 
> But
> 
> ...


They certainly seem to respond more to calls that sound like they are from their own species, at least in the case of the species I keep. And most respond to calls from other species, but to a far lesser degree. P. Vittatus are interesting, in that they often alter their call to more closely match the calls of other, different species.


----------



## jeffdart (May 21, 2008)

I have heard this about tree frogs but not darts. I notice that sometimes when My basti starts to call, my lamasi isn't far behind.


----------



## ggazonas (May 11, 2008)

So the theory that frogs can only hear there own call may just be relative to tree frogs and possibly others but not neccessarily dart frogs.

Sounds good to me


----------



## wcsbackwards (Oct 4, 2008)

Here's something that's somewhat related. 


http://www.jstor.org/pss/2389189


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

wcsbackwards said:


> Here's something that's somewhat related.
> 
> 
> JSTOR: An Error Occurred Setting Your User Cookie


Very nice find....thanks!


----------



## crentania (Jul 22, 2008)

Oh that article is cruel. It cuts off right in the middle and wants to make me go through some hoops to keep reading!

In reference to Vittatus, I have noticed that my Vittatus call /has/ changed a bit since I got my pumilios and placed the pums on the rack above. The Vittatus call seems to have climbed in pitch and shortened a bit. The Pum will respond when one of the Vittatus start calling with a call that doesn't seem like his own call either - it's louder, lower pitched and lasts a bit longer. 

Or. I'm reading too much into things and the frogs are just trying their hardest to annoy me while I'm watching TV.


----------



## DCreptiles (Jan 26, 2009)

great thread PHil i often wondered the same thing because it does seem that one species calling sets off the rest. i have 9 or 10 very different species of frogs with very different calls and i still think they rile each other up. but i do agree with Rich that the similar calls will stimulate breeding in other vivs and the frogs have good hearing and just ignore the rest. when the orange basti's get going the vents useually followed by the lamasi.

-Derek


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Frogs have very good hearing with transmission of sound from a number of sources,

see SpringerLink - Journal Article

a good article on how the frog's ear works 

Mechanics of the exceptional anuran ear

and a article showing that in other species of frogs, males will respond non-specifically to other calls
IngentaConnect Hearing and Responses To Calls in Anurans

Ed


----------

